
Purism announces PureOS Store - bonsai80
https://puri.sm/posts/purism-announces-pureos-store/
======
bonsai80
It's been fun to watch the pieces come together around the Librem 5 (although
this is for more than just that). I wish Purism had done a documentary similar
to the "Double Fine Adventure" kickstarter. I'd have paid more for that.

